# Soapstone hand warmers??



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Sparq-Soapsto...355886659&sr=8-9&keywords=soapstone+ice+cubes

These came up when I was searching for somthing the other day. Now while they are advertised for keeping stuff cold, knowing sopastone is great for heat retention and release I wonder if these might be neat to keep on the stove and keep a padded pouch in your pocket to drop one in when going out for chores. Or out to gaurd duty or whatever. I haven't any experience with soap stone do you think the small sizes would cool down too fast to be useful?


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Soapstone is the best natural material (perhaps even better than manmade materials though I don't know this to be a fact) for heat retention.

Instead of forking over $25 for these cubes why not phone around some countertop fabricators and see if they have soapstone scraps. You can work the material with woodworking equipment.

Volumetric heat capacity is the amount of heat energy a material is able to bind both per temperature unit and per weight or density unit.

The specific heat capacity of soapstone is about 1 J/gK and its density about 3 g/cm³, making its volumetric heat capacity 3 J/cm³K. The mineral magnesite has good thermal conductivity and heat capacity. The specific heat capacity for natural stone is usually 0.84 J/gK, making the value for soapstone about 20% greater than average.​


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hmm have to see have a amish counter and furniture shop nearby might see if they ever work in soapstone. Had no idea it was that easily worked Heck probably find foot squares or replacement stove plates somwhere cheaper as well.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Hmm have to see have a amish counter and furniture shop nearby might see if they ever work in soapstone. Had no idea it was that easily worked Heck probably find foot squares or replacement stove plates somwhere cheaper as well.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh please tell me you are not contemplating BUYING a rock
( I live in Missouri so maybe my views are warped)


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

well lacking a comparable rock source nearby I feel I may be compelled to if I can get it cheap enough. It would be interesting to experiment with I can see a few different good uses possible .


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I made myself a bag filled with deer corn to microwave for use on my knee. My Daughter liked it so much she had me make her small ones for her pockets to keep her hands warm while waiting on the bus stop. They worked like a charm. Just a thought for something different to try until you get your soapstone.

http://tipnut.com/make-your-own-microwave-heating-pad/


----------



## jordandyck (Dec 18, 2012)

soap stone may be the best but other types of rocks also retain heat so grab yourself a few different types and try them out (don't buy a rock)


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Last time i was in zimbabwe i had a chess set made out of soapstone by a local artist. You want to buy it pm me . Dual purpose prep. Looks good till ya need it.

Actually still know the guy. Can probably get sent to ya direct with your own specifications. People there are goin through a rough time. Always like to help out if I can. Still got friends with kids there. The big need is elementary level school books. Bought two last semester. A whole classroom shares a book. Not to get off topic. My bad. Anybody wanna help out Ill give an address in Zim to send books to though.


----------

